# still not feeling great...



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Had RAI, due to Graves, on March 17th and started Synthroid in April...currently alternating .1 mg and .088mg as of Aug 15th.

These are my last two labs...

June 8
TSH .15 range .3-5.6
FT4 14.8 range 7.2-21.0
FT3 3.6 range 2.9-6.0

Aug 10 same ranges
TSH .11
FT4 16.2
FT3 4.8

prior to Aug 10th I had tried .112 mg but that made me hyper, then I tried .1 mg and still wasn't feeling great so we started alternating but I see no improvement and think I might be worse that when I was .1 mg everday.

I am tired, my eyes are so itchy, muscle & joint pain in lower legs.

Not sure what to do now. I go back to my Family Dr on Sept 26th and will have bloodwork done prior to that..

Any thoughts


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Had RAI, due to Graves, on March 17th and started Synthroid in April...currently alternating .1 mg and .088mg as of Aug 15th.
> 
> These are my last two labs...
> 
> ...


Did you ever have your ferritin checked? You labs actually look pretty good although there may be some wiggle room w/ the FT3.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Also, are you taking a statin, Metformin or any Quinalone antibiotic? These cause tendonitis and myopathy.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Iron is fine, I have it checked every few months as I have had issues.

No I am not taking anything else except to help me sleep and for my allergies.

Tks.

L


----------

